# Modern Arnis and Empty Hand?



## Argus (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi guys.

I am new to Modern Arnis specifically. I come from a Wing Chun / FMA background however.

I see a lot of potential empty hand applications in the double stick material, but have not yet encountered any empty hand content at the club I'm training with. Is there any such material, and if so, what does it look like? Is there a sort of "complete repertoire" of this material anywhere to reference?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jul 15, 2021)

There are definitely empty hand applications to most all weapons training.  It varies on system and school how much they focus on such empty hand.  Search empty hand kali on youtube, youll find a ton.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 17, 2021)

Argus said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am new to Modern Arnis specifically. I come from a Wing Chun / FMA background however.
> 
> I see a lot of potential empty hand applications in the double stick material, but have not yet encountered any empty hand content at the club I'm training with. Is there any such material, and if so, what does it look like? Is there a sort of "complete repertoire" of this material anywhere to reference?



Who / Where are you training (with)?

Modern Arnis does have empty hand, some teachers start just weapon(s) and then move to empty hand after one has those basics. 

I am in the Flint / Grand Blanc Mi area


----------



## RavenDarkfellow (Jul 17, 2021)

Argus said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am new to Modern Arnis specifically. I come from a Wing Chun / FMA background however.
> 
> I see a lot of potential empty hand applications in the double stick material, but have not yet encountered any empty hand content at the club I'm training with. Is there any such material, and if so, what does it look like? Is there a sort of "complete repertoire" of this material anywhere to reference?



I am a firm believer in the idea that weapons styles inform empty-hand styles, and empty-hand styles inform weapons styles.  I experienced the truth in this by learning both weapons and unarmed styles.  When I was learning a blended form of Arnis/Escrima/Kali, it was referred to as "Filipino Hand and Stick" style.  Multiple instructors taught us the overlapping elements of each of those styles, and I found very quickly that the armed styles (which are not just stick but also machete and knife) have a LOT in common with Japanese Jujutsu (unarmed).

So I would say the answer to your question is, don't worry about looking for specific techniques which work for both armed and unarmed-- rather learn as much as you can about each, and the techniques that work for both will reveal themselves readily.


----------



## angelariz (Aug 15, 2021)

Argus said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am new to Modern Arnis specifically. I come from a Wing Chun / FMA background however.
> 
> I see a lot of potential empty hand applications in the double stick material, but have not yet encountered any empty hand content at the club I'm training with. Is there any such material, and if so, what does it look like? Is there a sort of "complete repertoire" of this material anywhere to reference?


Most of the empty hand material will be small circle ju jutsu and arnis de mano, if you are a modern arnis practitioner. All the weapons can be translated to empty hand work. Just slow down the motions and add the half beat strikes and throws. Double stick to empty  hands are often taught with the Brush Grab Strike drill aka block check counter.


----------

